# Ogólne > Badania >  Interpretacja wyników badań krwi MORFOLOGIA + TARCZYCA (TSH)

## maciej2020

Witam,
czy mógłbym prosić o pomoc w interpretacji wyników badań krwi MORFOLOGII oraz TSH ?




Widzę że mam obniżone NEUT% oraz NEUT#
Lekko powyżej normy MPV

Co do tarczycy kilka miesięcy temu brałem hormony bo miałem wartość poniżej dolnej granicy, teraz jest niby w porządku, ale wciąż jest to blisko dolnej granicy.

*PILNE*
Z góry dziękuje

----------


## kimero

Neutrofile obniżone mogą występować przy problemach w tarczycą, zwłaszcza w nadczynności ale tez i przy zwykłych wirusówkach

----------

